# Broken Speedlite 600EX-RT - Let's fix it..



## avei (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi all DIYers.

I bought a broken 600EX-RT
- Sold for repair, fires very rarely or not at all.

Received item.
At first speedlite was firing almost every time with camera or by pressing pilot. Then it slowly starts to die and now it won't flash at all. Pilot button glows red so the capacitor should be ok, but pressing pilot does nothing anymore.
Flash communicates ok with camera. Flash foot wirings are ok. No dirty connectors between cam and flash. So the problem is somewhere further. 

What are the next check points?

- Flash wirings in the middle where is the hinge point.
- Bulb (new ordered and will be replaced)
- ???

Yes, I know there is some 300V inside and I am able to get rid of it. I have multimeters and shit


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 4, 2017)

Take out flash.
Go to web browser

Put this URL in

http://cps.usa.canon.com/

send it off

Get back fixed, good as new flash.

Problem solved.

sek


----------



## Jopa (Nov 4, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Take out flash.
> Go to web browser
> 
> Put this URL in
> ...



If the OP is not a CPS member the repair would probably cost as much as a new unit or a few Yongnuo/Godox flashes.


----------



## avei (Nov 4, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Take out flash.
> Go to web browser
> 
> Put this URL in
> ...



Negative!

Got flash $40, cheap. Canon service is not an option.
Broken xenon tube is the best guess of mine.


----------



## avei (Nov 5, 2017)

Update..

Flash disassembled and capacitor launched to the orbital with big zzzZap.
Joke...  All fingers still there and no extra beats at heart. 

Xenon tube was badly cracked on the other end. No loose debris inside reflector chamber.
New tube ordered ($8 shipping included).
Xenon replacing and soldering might need some steady hand. Nooo problem!

Let's hope that was the only problem.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 5, 2017)

I've replaced just about everything on the old 550EX's, when the batteries leaked they did all kinds of hurt. To my 600's I've only replaced the wide angle diffuser and the bounce card so far, I get my parts from here.

http://www.uscamera.com/600exrt.htm


----------



## avei (Nov 6, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> I've replaced just about everything on the old 550EX's, when the batteries leaked they did all kinds of hurt. To my 600's I've only replaced the wide angle diffuser and the bounce card so far, I get my parts from here.
> 
> http://www.uscamera.com/600exrt.htm



Hi,

thanks for the link. $60 shipping included for reflector assembly. I'm from Finland, and that's why bigger postages. Cheapest ref. assy this far. But taxes increases the total amount.
Nice to know if there are some bigger problems with tube replacement.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 7, 2017)

avei said:


> Update..
> 
> Flash disassembled and capacitor launched to the orbital with big zzzZap.
> Joke...  All fingers still there and no extra beats at heart.
> ...



Way to go avei.


----------



## avei (Nov 22, 2017)

Aaaand.... Flash repaired. 
Tube was the only problem. Flash working like new. Cheapest camera repair ever.

I'm working with micro/nano electronics and used to work with small electronics.


----------

